# Natalie Portman & Colin Firth Sie sind die Oscar-Gewinner!



## Mandalorianer (28 Feb. 2011)

*Natalie Portman & Colin Firth
Sie sind die Oscar-Gewinner!​*
*
Sie waren die absoluten Oscar-Favoriten, und beide konnten auch den Sieg erringen: Natalie Portman und Colin Firth durften bei der 83. Verleihung der Academy Awards die Trophäen als beste Hauptdarsteller entgegennehmen. ​*

Anne Hathaway (28) hatte schon ein bisschen Erfahrung, sie gab vor zwei Jahren bereits eine kleine Gesangseinlage bei der Oscar-Verleihung im Kodak Theatre in Los Angeles. Für James Franco (32) war die Oscar-Bühne Neuland und er hatte weiche Knie, weil er selbst um die Trophäe als bester Hauptdarsteller bibbern durfte. Man merkte den beiden Oscar-Moderatoren die Nervosität an, doch sie meisterten ihre große Aufgabe brillant: Professionell, locker und witzig führten sie durch den Abend und sahen dabei blendend aus.


Um das Publikum gleich zu Anfang etwas aufzulockern, grüßte Hathaway ihre Mutter im Publikum: „Ich liebe dich so sehr, Mama“, rief sie ihr zu. „Steh gerade, Kind. Da drüben sitzt Steven Spielberg“, mahnte diese ihre Tochter prompt. Schon die Eingangsszene machte klar: In diesem Jahr wurde der Oscar-Verleihung eine Verjüngungskur verpasst. Nicht nur die Moderatoren waren diesmal deutlich jünger als zuvor, auch die Atmosphäre war frischer und spritziger, das vormals steife Kostüm der Verleihung viel lockerer.


*Natalie Portman gewinnt*

Ein wahres Urgestein der Filmgeschichte präsentierte die Gewinnerin in der Kategorie „Beste Nebendarstellerin“: Kirk Douglas (94), der Vater von Michael Douglas (66). „Ich werde diesen Moment nie vergessen, ich war dreimal nominiert und habe nie gewonnen. Aber jetzt gibt es eine Gewinnerin!“ Marissa Leo (50) kam völlig verblüfft zur Bühne und ging vor Douglas auf die Knie. „Meiner? Für mich?“, stotterte sie und konnte nicht glauben, dass sie für ihre Leistung in „The Fighter“ gewonnen hatte. Damit ging die 14-jährige Favoritin Hailee Steinfeld („True Grit“) leer aus.

Auch in der Kategorie „Bester männlicher Nebendarsteller“ hatte der Gewinner nicht mit seiner Ehrung gerechnet: Laudatorin Reese Witherspoon (34), die in einer Robe von Giorgio Armani Privé strahlte, rief Christian Bale (37) auf die Bühne. „Der Raum ist voll von inspirierenden Personen, und was zur Hölle tue ich hier?“, fragte er spaßend, als er seinen Goldjungen entgegennahm.

Die Highlights der Oscar-Nacht waren aber ohne Zweifel die Vergabe der Trophäen an die besten Hauptdarsteller. Natalie Portman (29), die ein fließendes Kleid von Rodarte trug, war die absolute Favoritin – und sie machte das Rennen. Liebevoll überreichte ihr Jeff Bridges (61) den Oscar für „Black Swan“, und mit zitternder Stimme bedankte sie sich: „Ich bin so dankbar, den Job machen zu können, den ich mache!“ Während ihr schon die Tränen in die Augen stiegen, blickte sie zu ihrem Verlobten ins Publikum hinab und sagte: „Danke an meinen Liebsten Benjamin Millepied, der die Choreografie für den Film gemacht und mir jetzt die tollste Rolle der Welt geschenkt hat.“ Die beiden erwarten ihr erstes Baby, einen Jungen.


*Colin Firth ist der beste Hauptdarsteller*

Es ging direkt weiter mit der „Besten männlichen Hauptrolle“, und auch hier gewann der Favorit: Sandra Bullock (46, in Vera Wang) überreichte Colin Firth (50) den Oscar für seine Darstellung von Edward VI. in „The King’s Speech“. Der Ausnahmeschauspieler trat fast genauso gerührt vor das Mikrofon wie Natalie Portman. Er atmete schwer durch und hielt dann leicht stockend seine Dankesrede: „Ich glaube, meine Karriere hat gerade ihren Höhepunkt erreicht“, sagte er fassungslos. „The King´s Speech“ war neben „Inception“ und „Alice im Wunderland“ der Abräumer des Abends, der Film gewann in vier von zwölf Kategorien, für die er nominiert war: „Bester Hauptdarsteller“, „Bester Film“, „Beste Regie“ und „Bestes Originaldrehbuch“.

Natürlich ließen es sich Hathaway und Franco nicht nehmen, während der Verleihung ein paar Späße zu treiben. Sie bewies ihr Gesangstalent, als sie einen Seitenhieb an Hugh Jackman austeilte, der sie versetzt hatte. Dabei hatte sie doch 2008 mit ihm bei der Oscar-Verleihung 2008 gesungen. Franco löste schallendes Gelächter aus, als er im pinken Seidenkleid und mit blonder Perücke auf die Bühne stakste. Besondere Highlights waren auch die Auftritte von Gwyneth Paltrow (38), die einen nominierten Song aus ihrem Film „Country Strong“ trällerte, und von Céline Dion (42). Sie sang eine Ballade, als ein Film gezeigt wurde, der die während des vergangenen Jahres verstorbenen Filmgrößen ehrte: Darunter waren Leslie Nielsen, Tony Curtis und Dennis Hopper. Bernd Eichinger kam darin nicht vor, obwohl der Produzent im Gegensatz zu den drei Schauspielern 2003 einen Oscar für „Nirgendwo in Afrika“ gewonnen hatte.


*Gefeiert wird trotzdem*

Und auch wenn Moderator James Franco selbst leer ausging: Er hatte entsprechende Vorkehrungen gegen die Enttäuschung getroffen. Angeblich lud er schon vor der Verleihung alle 191 Nominierten zu einer After-Show-Party ein, damit sie gemeinsam ihren Erfolg feiern konnten – egal, ob aus der Nominierung ein Gewinn wurde oder nicht.

Ob auch die Stars den Oscar begossen haben, die selbst nicht bei der Verleihung waren? Kate Winslet (35), Heidi Klum (37), Julia Roberts (43), Angelina Jolie (35) und Brad Pitt (47), Leonardo DiCaprio (36), Christoph Waltz (54), Tom Cruise (48) Katie Holmes (32) und einige andere Promis ließen sich nicht auf dem roten Teppich blicken.


*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## murko (28 Feb. 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Natürlich ließen es sich Hathaway und Franco nicht nehmen, während der Verleihung ein paar Späße zu treiben. Sie bewies ihr Gesangstalent, als sie einen Seitenhieb an Hugh Jackman austeilte, der sie versetzt hatte. Dabei hatte sie doch 2008 mit ihm bei der Oscar-Verleihung 2008 gesungen.



Danke für den Bericht. 
Nur zur Info: Hugh Jackman hat Anne Hathaway _nicht_ versetzt. Der Song war nur ein Scherz. Jackman wußte weder etwas davon, noch wurde er vorher gefragt, ob er mit Anne singen möchte. Und übrigens sangen er und Hathaway _2009_ bei der Oscar-Verleihung.


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2012)

Danke fürs Erinnern


----------

